# Random ice cream flavour generator



## Piccolina (Feb 9, 2006)

Inspired by the current thread about weird ice cream flavours, I happend across this site which has a *random ice cream flavour generator*. What random flavour are you?

I'm "*Rainbow Raspberry Vanilla  Sorbet*". That sounds fantastic, I'd love to dive into a bog bowl of that!


----------



## middie (Feb 9, 2006)

Old-Fashioned Buttermilk Huckleberry Ice Cream

picco your's sounds better


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2006)

OK I don't think anyone will be trying mine...

Blackened Oyster Spit Crunch


----------



## middie (Feb 9, 2006)

oh gross gb !!!!!!


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2006)

come on Middie, where is your sense of adventure


----------



## middie (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not THAT adventerous !!! lol


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2006)

I would like to meet the person who is. Wait a sec, no I wouldn't.


----------



## middie (Feb 9, 2006)

lol gb... never know what you'll get into that way


----------



## middie (Feb 9, 2006)

oooh here's one i think Jkath wold like

Fresh Papaya Avocado Twist


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 9, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Old-Fashioned Buttermilk Huckleberry Ice Cream
> 
> picco your's sounds better


 I think your's sounds tasty too Middie, can't say as I recall eating an ice cream with buttermilk, pancakes yes but not ice cream  - might be good


----------



## pdswife (Feb 9, 2006)

Mocha  Ripple


----------



## wasabi (Feb 9, 2006)

*I love lobster................but..............*Lobster Sorbet


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2006)

mine was new york pistachio howler monkey ice cream.

i hope it doesn't actually have monkeys in it, but it's rather a nickname like "cherry garcia", or "rocky road".

maybe it has bananas and pistachios in it for the monkeys...


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 9, 2006)

I am: Mystic Lime Almond Swirl


----------



## pdswife (Feb 9, 2006)

I did it again and came up with a more interesting one...

Triple Pumpkin Comet  Twist
I can see Ben and Jerry making one called that.  The comets could be little
comet shaped marshmellows


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2006)

As soon as I read this one Ppds I thought it would make a cool Ben and Jerry name! You should suggest it to them.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 9, 2006)

Do they take suggestions GB?


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll bet they would not turn down a good suggestion.


----------



## Proserpina (Feb 9, 2006)

Rainbow hazelnut drop.


----------



## mrsmac (Feb 10, 2006)

Decadent Cinnamon


----------



## pdswife (Feb 10, 2006)

That sounds good Mrsmac.


----------



## funny (Feb 10, 2006)

*You have just created... *



Triple Octopus Ice Cream


----------



## pdswife (Feb 10, 2006)

now that's a funny one
Funny!  ICK!


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 10, 2006)

*I told you all I am BAD TO THE BONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You have just created... 



  Evil Sausage Venusian Ice Cream   ................   
*


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 10, 2006)

*I made this for you Wasabi !!  *
*You have just created... *




*Metallic Wasabi Colobus Monkey Ice Cream !  *

*This ones for you BuckyTom !!!!*
*Dirty Moose Marmoset Crunch !  *

*This next one must be Cheech and Chongs Favorite !!!!!!!!!   *
*You have just created... *



*Chunky Grass Proboscis Monkey Gelato !    *


----------



## BigDog (Feb 10, 2006)

Old-Fashioned Cherry Brownie Ripple

Sounds wonderful, except the cherry part. Not a big fan of cherries . . . . . 

I'd still give it a taste though. Sometimes the other ingredients can sweeten the bite of the cherries. Or, maybe they use a more mellow cherry.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 10, 2006)

> Metallic Wasabi Colobus Monkey Ice Cream !



If I could give you karma, my friend, I would, but I can't right now so I'll give you a big Mahalo for my flavor. Sounds delish?


----------

